# Diabetes 2 patient:  Good Weight Loss but dreaded back, leg and feet pain.



## mopinwil (Sep 23, 2021)

I am in a real dilemma - everything was under control and lossing weight on a low carb - never above 100 carbs per day - decided to go on a  popular low calorie powder slimming program and lost 29 pounds in approx 4 1/2 weeks.  I knew from past experience that I had to do things slowly because redistribution of weight may cause skeletel problems and, unfortunately, I am experiencing terrible spasmodic pain because of the redistribution, well I think that is what it is but now on reflection could it be part of the Neuropathic problem?  I am hardly gaining any pain relief from strong medications.  I was considering going to a Chiropracter but my spine is very delicate due to degeneration!  What to do and where to go.  Any advice welcome?


----------



## Drummer (Sep 23, 2021)

I can't help with the actual problem, but using Nordic walking poles has helped me a lot over the last few years in particular. I have gone from being very cautious to quite confident, and my back is straighter due to taking my weight on my arms - sometimes all of it when I slip on gravel or into a pothole on our neglected footpaths. I am definitely faster getting across a road now.
I recommended them to my son in law's mother - she had her wheelchair stolen from a shop doorway on a visit to the UK, and she was very pleased with how she could manage to walk further than with a walker, but with the walker she is hunched over, but the tall poles help her to stand normally.


----------



## Inka (Sep 23, 2021)

Well done on the weight loss @mopinwil but sorry to hear about your pain. I think you should speak to your GP first as you mention your spine being fragile. Ask them what they think it is and, if appropriate, whether any physical therapy would help or hinder it.

It’s possible you have two different causes of pain - the fragile spine/skeletal problems and maybe some neuropathy in your feet. I’d get both things checked out. I hope your pain eases soon. It’s a very wearing thing to have.


----------



## mopinwil (Sep 24, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I can't help with the actual problem, but using Nordic walking poles has helped me a lot over the last few years in particular. I have gone from being very cautious to quite confident, and my back is straighter due to taking my weight on my arms - sometimes all of it when I slip on gravel or into a pothole on our neglected footpaths. I am definitely faster getting across a road now.
> I recommended them to my son in law's mother - she had her wheelchair stolen from a shop doorway on a visit to the UK, and she was very pleased with how she could manage to walk further than with a walker, but with the walker she is hunched over, but the tall poles help her to stand normally.


Thank you very much for that very worthwhile advice.  I will certainly consider Nordic Walking Poles once I get to the point when I can walk again without spasm.  I have to be patient.


----------



## mopinwil (Sep 24, 2021)

Inka said:


> Well done on the weight loss @mopinwil but sorry to hear about your pain. I think you should speak to your GP first as you mention your spine being fragile. Ask them what they think it is and, if appropriate, whether any physical therapy would help or hinder it.
> 
> It’s possible you have two different causes of pain - the fragile spine/skeletal problems and maybe some neuropathy in your feet. I’d get both things checked out. I hope your pain eases soon. It’s a very wearing thing to have.


I have been referred to the Pain Clinic in my area but it seems the only assistance is with Mindfulness.  I was already attuned to meditation and I appreciate that Mindfulness is a different kind of meditation but it has not done much in the way of assisting with my pain.  I concentrate and focus away from chronic pain using my knitting, crochet and painting oils and acrylics and that usually works and I make sure I stand and walk about in ten minute intervals so I don't sieze up.  

I must say I am so very pleased with my weight loss and will continue with my low carb diet but have now moved on to Exante diet plans which are working and I am not feeling hungry and the fact that they are versatile appeals to me greatly.

Thank you for your valued advice  Inka.


----------



## mopinwil (Oct 4, 2021)

mopinwil said:


> I am in a real dilemma - everything was under control and lossing weight on a low carb - never above 100 carbs per day - decided to go on a  popular low calorie powder slimming program and lost 29 pounds in approx 4 1/2 weeks.  I knew from past experience that I had to do things slowly because redistribution of weight may cause skeletel problems and, unfortunately, I am experiencing terrible spasmodic pain because of the redistribution, well I think that is what it is but now on reflection could it be part of the Neuropathic problem?  I am hardly gaining any pain relief from strong medications.  I was considering going to a Chiropracter but my spine is very delicate due to degeneration!  What to do and where to go.  Any advice welcome?


Thank you all for your concern and recommendations as to what I should do.  Regarding any movement it was nigh impossible when the pain started without any warning.  I have had this kind of pain twice before, once when I was 18yrs and the second when I was around about 34yrs.  Cannot for the life of me think what causes it unless it is a cocktail of reasons.  I was hospitalized at 18 to no avail but I did discharge myself and visited a Chiropractor who operated in our sister island Guernsey and he was marvellous, took an Xray and proceeded to treat me and within a few hours I was out of pain, and took a ferry back to Jersey.  I couldn't go to this Chiroptractor any more as he is not practising so I had a bit of a connundrum.  I tried everything to get rid of the pain - I use very strong painkillers that barely worked;  I tried stepping up and walking in spite of the pain that didn't work,  after lacking sleep for so many nights I was desperate for some relief so I took Phorpain Gel Maximu Strength (ibuprofen) which helped but made sure I was not overdosing as I was taking pills also.  

Nothing seemed to work but I then decided to massage my legs and used Revitive Medical circulation machine that  my daughter had lent me.  This relieved the pain for a short time and I used it for approx 30 mins each day.  Then, my dear husband read a book I bought from Amazone that related to Triggerpoint Therapy.  Well that seemed to point me in the right direction as the book detailed with diagrams gave me the exact area to use a special therapy massage tool I purchased for this type of problem and the next day, after using this massage therapy, the pain lessoned considerably,   I kept going for a week or so using the Revitive machine plus vibrator machine upon the area described in the Triggerpoint Therapy book and it worked to the point that as from a day ago I am completely without pain  now.

I am beginning to wonder if I have the type of body that makes lesions in awkward places.  It definitly felt as though a nerve was caught and I managed to free something by using the Revitive Machine and the Triggerpoint knowledge.  

I thought I would share with you all the method I used in order to get rid of the pain in case it might word for any of you.  It is not the first time I have used the Triggerpoint Therapy books I bought as they were instrumental in helping me through painful headaches in the past. 

I am so happy to be out of pain and can think straight again.


----------



## Deleted member 33972 (Oct 4, 2021)

mopinwil said:


> Thank you all for your concern and recommendations as to what I should do.  Regarding any movement it was nigh impossible when the pain started without any warning.  I have had this kind of pain twice before, once when I was 18yrs and the second when I was around about 34yrs.  Cannot for the life of me think what causes it unless it is a cocktail of reasons.  I was hospitalized at 18 to no avail but I did discharge myself and visited a Chiropractor who operated in our sister island Guernsey and he was marvellous, took an Xray and proceeded to treat me and within a few hours I was out of pain, and took a ferry back to Jersey.  I couldn't go to this Chiroptractor any more as he is not practising so I had a bit of a connundrum.  I tried everything to get rid of the pain - I use very strong painkillers that barely worked;  I tried stepping up and walking in spite of the pain that didn't work,  after lacking sleep for so many nights I was desperate for some relief so I took Phorpain Gel Maximu Strength (ibuprofen) which helped but made sure I was not overdosing as I was taking pills also.
> 
> Nothing seemed to work but I then decided to massage my legs and used Revitive Medical circulation machine that  my daughter had lent me.  This relieved the pain for a short time and I used it for approx 30 mins each day.  Then, my dear husband read a book I bought from Amazone that related to Triggerpoint Therapy.  Well that seemed to point me in the right direction as the book detailed with diagrams gave me the exact area to use a special therapy massage tool I purchased for this type of problem and the next day, after using this massage therapy, the pain lessoned considerably,   I kept going for a week or so using the Revitive machine plus vibrator machine upon the area described in the Triggerpoint Therapy book and it worked to the point that as from a day ago I am completely without pain  now.
> 
> ...


Do you think it acts like  a TENS machine?  I’m a chronic pain sufferer and I get morphine patches. I’ve been on them for years but still get breakthrough pain and just have to bear it until it’s better. Happy to hear what you’ve done has worked for you


----------



## mopinwil (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes jeamette1 The Revitive machine works exactly like a Tens Machine.  I find it stronger than my tens machine.  I really think that the Trigger Therapy was the one that eventually helped me the most.


----------



## mopinwil (Oct 5, 2021)

Jeanettem1 thank you for posting and I totally understand your reluctance to use massage for the reasons you explain in your posting and it is always advisable to get medical advice before embarking on any type of medication including Triggerpoint Therapy.  I took advice before using it myself and fortunately for me I dont have any other illnesses that contradicted my using it.

I am currently on the fourth day without pain but getting very tired easily,  so listening to my body and taking rests between household tasks and getting through the day slowly so as not to overtax myself.  When I rest I just work on my sewing, knitting and crochet which I find very relaxing.

I will be reducing the painkillers now so I can establish that the pain is totally in remission.


----------



## Deleted member 33972 (Oct 5, 2021)

Good luck on reducing the painkillers and I hope the pain has truly stopped


----------



## mopinwil (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you Jeanettem1.  I will report back if the pain relief is only temporary.  I will continue to use the Revitive and the Trigger Point Therapy though.


----------



## mopinwil (Oct 5, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I can't help with the actual problem, but using Nordic walking poles has helped me a lot over the last few years in particular. I have gone from being very cautious to quite confident, and my back is straighter due to taking my weight on my arms - sometimes all of it when I slip on gravel or into a pothole on our neglected footpaths. I am definitely faster getting across a road now.
> I recommended them to my son in law's mother - she had her wheelchair stolen from a shop doorway on a visit to the UK, and she was very pleased with how she could manage to walk further than with a walker, but with the walker she is hunched over, but the tall poles help her to stand normally.


Well Drummer,  Now I seem to have got rid of the back, knee, ankle and foot pain and can walk, skip and sit without pain (but I may fall because I am dizzy) I am going to invest in a new pair of Nordic walking poles as I need the excercise.  The poles will, hopefully, keep me up and there are a number of lovely coastal walks I can walk along that are not too hilly.  May even take a few photos to prove I am up and running, as it where but running may be a bit far fetched to say the least.  Thank the almightly for this forum it is keeping sane, such good advice and friendly people xxx  Thank you.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 5, 2021)

mopinwil said:


> Well Drummer,  Now I seem to have got rid of the back, knee, ankle and foot pain and can walk, skip and sit without pain (but I may fall because I am dizzy) I am going to invest in a new pair of Nordic walking poles as I need the excercise.  The poles will, hopefully, keep me up and there are a number of lovely coastal walks I can walk along that are not too hilly.  May even take a few photos to prove I am up and running, as it where but running may be a bit far fetched to say the least.  Thank the almightly for this forum it is keeping sane, such good advice and friendly people xxx  Thank you.


I read your message of finding relief - I experienced something slightly similar when I had a slight dislocation in my arm and it suddenly resolved itself and released whatever had been trapped.
The poles really increased my confidence in walking on the very uneven pavements around here as I found it so much easier to keep my balance with them, even when there was ice added to the problem - we have not had snow for so long now. I hope you enjoy your walks. 
We are in Poole, Dorset, so we have many options for outings.


----------



## mopinwil (Oct 11, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I read your message of finding relief - I experienced something slightly similar when I had a slight dislocation in my arm and it suddenly resolved itself and released whatever had been trapped.
> The poles really increased my confidence in walking on the very uneven pavements around here as I found it so much easier to keep my balance with them, even when there was ice added to the problem - we have not had snow for so long now. I hope you enjoy your walks.
> We are in Poole, Dorset, so we have many options for outings.


I still haven't managed my walks yet.  Still Deep Cleaning the bungalow it takes longer now than it used to.  So frustrating.  The weather is excellent as well.  Sunny today and no wind.  I have plateaued for the past two weeks  but I was invited to a meal at one of the top nosh restaurants on the island so couldn't refuse but  the menu was set and all fancy language and very nouveau and small portions.  Although the portions were small there were five courses so we left the table feeling rather full.  The next day I realised that there may have been one or two things within the menu that didn't agree with me.  So I had to lie low and cope but a gulp of pure Olive Oil with a slug of Elderflower Cordial went down well and by the afternoon I began to feel a lot better.  The Pure Olive Oil trick usualy works and the best thing is that the Olive Oil is lighter than the little slug of Elderflower Cordial so at the end of the horrid tasting swallow through the Olive Oil (I use an eggcup) there was a delightful pure taste of only Elderflower Cordial like a little reward.  I know the Elderflower was high in sugar but I really didn't put in enough to do much damage  
.


----------



## mopinwil (Oct 23, 2021)

At last!  The really bad nerve pains have reduced and I can think of beginning that excercise regime I want to follow.  Just have to be patient as the energy levels have dropped considerably.

Have to see the GP sometime this week but can't afford it so will have to go without Metformin for a few weeks as the costof prescription writing charges have elevated somewhat, so have the visit payments.  I have been following a 'reverse diabetes' diet for many weeks and..... at last.....I have come off that plateau with a total loss now of 33lbs


----------



## mopinwil (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry it has been so long posting.  I have been really busy trouble is I take on too much, get tired and have to rest a lot.  Happy to report that after following the advice on Prof Roy Taylors best selling book about the reversal of diabetes 2 (may not apply to everyone but worth a try under GP's advice)  I can report that I have been taken off Metformin tablets.  This reversal has taken nine months to come to this conclusion.  I have been having blood tests every three months and each time I had a good blood sugar reading, the last text message from my GP was positive and suggested that I have been very good at using diet to reduce blood sugar levels and a bonus is that cholesterol is at a very acceptable level too.

I have to say that I witnessed a diabetes 2 reversal at a slimming club I used to attend.  The slimming tutor was particularly careful at presenting the fact regarding diabetes 2 and urged us to be careful, then a gentleman joined who was told that he had diabetes and he was determined to reverse it having read that it is possible for some to do so.  He gained the support of our slimming tutor and succeeded in reversing his diabetes.  Hence, when I was diagnosed I was pre-armed with the slimming tutors adice and the advice of the person who was attempting to reverse.

Sadly, this does entail a certain amount of will-power, determination and motivation.  I think the most important motivation for me was that I did not wish to suffer from some of the horrendous side affects of diabetes which are well documented and often start before diabetes 2 is actually diagnosed - neuropathy.  I was already suffering symptoms of neurophathy and now have to take care to ensure my nerves are being looked after.  My mobility is not good and I have a long way to go in order to get the excercise I need to carry on losing weight.  

I have stuck at a loss of 2.5 stone for a number of weeks whilst using a strict low carbohydrate low calorie, low sugar and low salt diet using real food for a while and then using a slimming powder diet for some months.  It is obvious I plateaued and I was maintaining.  I am convinced if I could move more and walk I would lose weight but the effort of walking is horrendous with electric like pains shooting through my limbs.  The cold weather doesn't help.

I won't give up -  It took me long enough to put this weight on so I guess it will be a long time losing it.  I have decided that I have to block out the world sometimes as stories on tv, the press often depress me.  I hate seeing people suffer and it affects me badly so I use my crafts to take me away from those depressing items.

Anyone else concerned and confused as to what governments are currently doing for thier citizens.  I have had all vaccinations (Phizer) and the flu jab this year so feel I have done everything I can for my fellow humans, plus giving to food charities in the supermarket.  How the dickens people with diabetes can care for themselves on a low budget perplexes me, but I can't save the world.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2021)

Have they offered you any medication for the neuropathy pain?  Roll on the warmer weather anyway, cos I definitely am able to move more and find it far easier to do so, when it's warmer.


----------



## mopinwil (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello Trophywench, I haven't been back to the Pain Clinic for ages and two of the nurses were quite impatient and I would rather avoid them and keep on track doing what I do.  Naproxxen gives me no relief so I am at a loss.  I use Paracetemol if I have a headache but nothing more at present.  I do use the Mindfulness techniques but they don't always work.  I can't feel my feet so I know that something is going on regarding Neuropathy.  I am wondering how I can get referred now having been able to reverse blood sugar levels well.  Our medical system for getting appts is not very good but I know that once I can get a referral the assistance I would be given will be good.  I am reliant on administrators to get to the medics.  Shortage of staff here, medical and administration, in Jersey doesn't help.  Rehabilitation centres being closed ad hoc.  It is a nightmare with people having strokes with no or little assistance at a time when they need it most.  So sad.


----------



## mopinwil (Dec 29, 2021)

Part of the problem with walking far is that I won't be able to get back on my own steam.  I rarely have company when I walk.  I will find a friend who walks at the same pace as I do I think and invite them to walk with me.  We can support one another and if I collapse in a dizzy spell they can assist me and get help.  I shall have to start on even ground.  At least I have used Exante diet system for long enough now to know that it is not doing me any harm, as my GP texted me to say that not only was my blood sugar level down but my cholesterol level was excellent and I am sleeping better.  All good news to me.  .

Only two New Year's Resolutions then:
1.  Carry on with Exante weight reduction
2,  Get advice and do a suitable exercise routine.

Will report back with results in a few weeks. 

_Moderator note.... I have edited this post to remove a reference to a post deleted as spam.  I have left the substantive part of the post because I am sure that @mopinwil is a genuine member with genuine experience._


----------



## mopinwil (Jan 9, 2022)

Well folks my motivation seems to have left me.  January and February are usual dreadful months to entertain weight loss desires.  

My will-power is at an all-time low. The only thought that enters my mind and not blowing my carefully researched diet is the thought that I may lose a limb if I don't behave.

Anyone else having sad days?


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Feb 6, 2022)

mopinwil said:


> Well folks my motivation seems to have left me.  January and February are usual dreadful months to entertain weight loss desires.
> 
> My will-power is at an all-time low. The only thought that enters my mind and not blowing my carefully researched diet is the thought that I may lose a limb if I don't behave.
> 
> Anyone else having sad days?


we all do. I just have a hot bath and try to count the positives. If that fails, I have some cheese. hugs


----------



## mopinwil (Feb 7, 2022)

The pain I referred to in this post has subsided now, at last!  Only to be followed by an agonizing ache in my ankle, attributable to Arthritis, sadly.  But at least when the pain in my ankle subsides and I am sure it will do in a few days I will be able to attempt a short walk along a country lane, in order to assist my weight loss.  I had a brainwave the other day and decided to do a maneuvre that seemed to dislodge a problem with a verterbrae in my lower back which is why the pain has subsided.  It has taken a good three to four years to get to this state, maybe I should have visited an Osteopath or Chiropractor for assistance, although I guess the weightloss is helping to get back into shape.  I remembered what the maneuvre was so will try it again should that nasty verterbrae revert to type.

I have continued following the Exante shakes and meals and find they are appetizing and they must be doing me some good with all those minerals and vitamins because my skin is not looking too  bad  and general health plus Blood Sugars and Blood Pressure and Cholesterol results are acceptable, according to my GP.   

I have had a few days when I ate more than I should do but the powders, at this time, have helped me maintain.  I get really hungry in cold, damp weather but at least I maintained with their help and can proceed, now the weather is looking better, and loose a few more pounds.

Looking towards Spring with a very positive attitude.


----------



## Outofsorts (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi Mopinwil I’m type 2 diagnosed last year but have had lower back pain for 2 yrs so painful the diets have gone out the window just can’t think about healthy eating hence my hb1ac gone up , what is this manoeuvre that you talk about ?


----------



## Karen999 (Mar 4, 2022)

Traditional five element Accupuncture is always my go to treatment for any pain relief.


----------

